# How many plants for a densely planted tank?



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

As many as you can fit.


----------



## SyKoTrApS fish (Apr 5, 2015)

you need a nice big piece of drift wood as your center piece and tie some java moss onto that for a nice effect when it starts growing and then if I were you I would get dwarf hairgrass and tropical hornwort and I would also add some red plants into the mix such as the one in this link and javascriptopupWin1('/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=2959', 50, 50, 596, 616) im sure I gave you a pretty good idea as to what you might want to do and get your creative juices flowing and plants will grow very big and it might not look like a lot but it will grow very quickly so if you wake it look crowded then when they grow its going to be overwhelming so just be cautious


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I would imagine 'densely planted' would not have foreground plants. If would be almost like a jungle. A majority of the tank would be plants and you wouldn't be able to see through it. But everyone has varying opinions on what dense is. Okedokey pretty much nailed it though; as many as you can fit.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I say that for "benefit" purposes that it depends on the plants you use. Some people would consider 75% of the substrate being covered heavily planted. Other people would consider 75% of the volume of the tank heavily planted. Some people would consider a "full" tank of Anubias heavily planted - others would say not so much because Anubias is slow at uptaking nutrients from the water column(some genuses of plants are MUCH better at nutrient uptake than others - floating plants and stem plants are the most efficient). I and others would say add as many as you can afford starting out, the more the better as long as you can maintain good water circulation and your livestock has room to move around and you have enough nutrients to feed the plants. How you plant may depend on the species of plants and fish you keep as well as your ability to feed the plants. You may need a thicket of low rosette plants(Cryptocoryne, Echinodorus, Sagitaria, Valisneria) and then a mass of stem plants(Ludwigia, rotala, hygrophila, limnophila, bacopa, blyxa) on either side. Or, you may need an area of open swimming space with a low carpet(hemianthus, hair grasses, dwarf species of hydrocotyle, chain swords, dwarf species of sagitaria and cryptocoryne) or, just gravel/sand framed by stem plants that go to the surface.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

I say its heavily planted when you plant about 70-75% of substrate, fully planted when you fit what you can. Including ferns, anubias, mosses etc on stones and wood. No matter if its carpet or stems, though I usually have 20-40% stems/bulbs/rosette anyways.


----------



## MMoorehouse (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice so far! This is a great forum! I would like foreground, mid and background plants so that the schooling fish have some room to swim and a few open spots either in the front or middle for the mini corys. I have 3 large driftwood pieces and some Manzanita branches and some black slate rocks to build some caves and hiding places. I know big plants take up more room than smaller plants, kind of like a veggie garden, but on average how many plants per square inch and/or how many square inches per plant should I use as a general calculation? My tank is 48 inches by 18 inches total of 864 square inches. What are some of the low light, low tech plants that are best known for helping with ammonia, nitrites, etc.? Would something along the lines of 150 plants be too many keeping in mind the fish will need some room? Also planning to have a few Nitrite and Malaysian Trumpet Snails and cherry red shrimp for a clean up crew.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Anacharis Egeria densa
Water Wisteria
Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail'
Ceratopteris thalictroides

All easy, fast growing nitrogen hogs.

Here is a great source for other easy,medium advanced plants.
http://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy


----------



## kenshinH (Jun 1, 2013)

like this? 75gal


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Water sprite, Vallisneria,ludwigia,are some fast growing back ground plant's.
Hygrophilia,crypts,stargrass,are some good mid ground plant's.
Java ferns and anubia grow well attached to wood ,rocks.
Foreground plants or carpet plant's can be iffy in low tech with lower lighting but maybe Dwarf sagittaria (can't spell it) would be what I might try first.
Big tanks are hard to make look full when plant's are young/small ,but will grow out in week's month's with low tech method.
I would consider my tank which you can see under my threads (300l itre low tech) 80 US gallons to be heavily planted and it is much more dense now than when photo was taken.
150 plant's I think would be a bit much to start with 75 gal .
Maybe 75 plant's would be my choice.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

kenshinH said:


> like this? 75gal



not dense enough! I see substrate! :hihi:


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

This is my 28g the last time I posted it(about a month ago). I consider it moderately planted. Not only is there about a fifth of the substrate exposed, there is also a lot of unplanted space behind the Two large Anubias to the right of the driftwood. I plan to eventually remove this piece for two-three smaller ones. and finish planting the back corner and area the DW covers. I plant stem plants about an inch apart to start then either manually fill in at trimmings or, let them fill in their self. I give rosettes about three inches then they(or, stems) fill in closer as they grow. I consider the planting on the left side of the tank DENSE. No/little visible substrate and the plants have spread/grown into each other.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

If you can see the substrate you need MOAR!


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

The tank should look like a tossed salad. A big one.


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

I read somewhere that 90% of the substrate should be covered in plants. Not sure where...


----------



## kenshinH (Jun 1, 2013)

tossed salad 2,my 135gal :hihi::hihi:


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

I noticed there are some anchovies swimming in that salad. Not a fan! :tongue:


----------



## kenshinH (Jun 1, 2013)

:icon_smil:icon_smil


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> As many as you can fit.


I second that.
And as many varieties as possible. Some plants may adapt better than other so "natural selection" will occur. And it's easier to remove than add once things get going.


----------



## MMoorehouse (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow I love the photos! And I appreciate all the plant tips and advice. This is going to be fun and I am afraid very addicting


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

MMoorehouse said:


> Wow I love the photos! And I appreciate all the plant tips and advice. This is going to be fun and I am afraid very addicting


Yes, very addicting indeed!


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

*addictive


----------

